# Konig vs Kentavr which is better ?



## tractor_andrej (Nov 8, 2021)

Hello,

I am interested in buying a small tractor. I have found around my area two 22HP machines, both diesel, 1 piston.
One is from kentavr (ukraine builder?) and the other is from konig tractoren (chinese I suppose, despite the name).

Does anyone happen to know which is better known, which might be a better choice ?


----------

